
I go to sleep 1 hour later every day - snitko
http://romansnitko.com/blog/sleep.html
======
mrb
I experimented with this back in college. I was going to sleep 2-3 hours later
every day because I found a 26/27-hour day was more natural for me. I loved
it. But I only did it for a few weeks, because it was impossible to meet other
social and professional obligations.

~~~
snitko
I hope I don't sound arrogant, but a short way to put it is that it turns out
social and professional obligations meet you!

------
wonder93
Obligatory XKCD: [https://xkcd.com/320/](https://xkcd.com/320/)

